# Welches Company of Heroes?



## Core #1 (17. Mai 2010)

will mir genanntes spiel nun auch endlich mal kaufen, alles 3 spiele sind echt billig geworden.

da ich keine lust auf den ganzen oft nachzulesenden internetstress hab, trenn ich bei installation und zocken dieses games einfach die inetverbindung bzw hab ich vor. patches würde ich manuell aufspielen. sollte klappen, will mich nicht unbedingt noch bei relic oder sonstwo registrieren.

ich würde mir das spiel eigentlich NUR wegen singleplayer kaufen, habs nicht vor im LAN/internet zu spielen. also bloß company of heroes kaufen, oder auch opposing fronts UND tales of valor?
die anthology box lockt schon mit ca. 18 € bei amazon.de, aber man liest von problemen bzgl registrierung etc. und ich weiß auch nicht ob da einfach alles 3 original dvd-hüllen in einer box sind, was mir lieber wäre als 3 cds in einer hülle.

also, bloß CoH, oder auch beide addons?

danke!


----------



## Otep (17. Mai 2010)

Hi, nun ich würde gleich die anthology box nehmen, allerdings meine ich das du einmal ein Konto bei Relic erstellen musst, was ja aber kein Problem ist...
Ich Spiele es selbst viel Online mit Freunden und die Addons sind auch sehr gut zum daddeln


----------



## Core #1 (17. Mai 2010)

ich habe eben wenig zeit dafür, und möchte deshalb nur den singleplayer, also die kampagne(n) zocken.

lohnt sich da tales of valor überhaupt?


----------



## PontifexM (17. Mai 2010)

nein !


----------



## Sash (17. Mai 2010)

kauf dir die anthology, da ist alles drin und kostet auch nicht mehr als die einzelnen..


----------



## Otep (17. Mai 2010)

Core #1 schrieb:


> lohnt sich da tales of valor überhaupt?




Für 8 € mehr bekommst Du nochmal a bisserl mehr zum daddeln... musst selbst wissen, is ja jetzt nicht die Welt... ich meine ja, es lohnt sich.


----------



## Core #1 (17. Mai 2010)

ok, danke soweit. noch 2 fragen zum abschluss:

1. sind in der box jetzt alle 3 normalen dvds inkl. hüllen wie es sie auch normal einzeln zu kaufen gibt drin?

2. ists möglich alle 3 teile dann ohne internetverbindung und ohne anmeldung zu spielen?

danke nochmal


----------



## Sash (17. Mai 2010)

eine dvd wo alles auf einmal drauf ist. du mußt dich online anmelden und das spiel aktuell halten. wenn keine verbindung vorhanden, reicht auch die dvd.


----------



## Core #1 (17. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> eine dvd wo alles auf einmal drauf ist. du mußt dich online anmelden und das spiel aktuell halten. wenn keine verbindung vorhanden, reicht auch die dvd.



also muss ich mich nicht zwingend registrieren bzw. brauch kein internet?
aktuellste patches kann ich mir ja vom lappi-inet ziehen


----------



## chrisbo (22. Mai 2010)

Core #1 schrieb:


> will mir genanntes spiel nun auch endlich mal kaufen, alles 3 spiele sind echt billig geworden.



NEIN! Tue es dir nicht an!

Die Spiele sind nicht umsonst so schnell billig geworden.

Habe mir auch Teil 1 für 2,99€ gekauft und schon nach 20 Minuten war die Langeweile und Entäuschung groß.

Die Grafik ist im Vergleich zu "Faces of War oder Men of War einfach nur SCHLECHT! Schlecht is sogar noch untertrieben. Das ist billigste DX7-Fliesenleger-Grafik. Wenn man sich die Gebäude anschaut - erinnert mich an ostdeutschen "Plattenbau"

Die Missionen sind auch insgesamt zu leicht und daher eintönig.

Mir ist schleierhaft, wie solch ein Spiel so viele gute Kritiken bekommen konnte.


----------



## hallihalli92 (23. Mai 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen du spielst chrisbo, aber ich finde die Grafik von Company of Heroes auch knapp vier Jahre nach erscheinen des Grundspiels als sehr gelungen. Klar kann es mit heutigen Titeln grafisch nicht mehr mithalten, aber das muss es ja auch nicht. Im Einzelspieler ensteht durch das Zusammenspiel aus Grafik und Sound eine wunderbare Atmosphäre, die mich beim ersten Mal durchaus beeindruckt hat. 
Wenn du es günstig bekommst, kauf es dir es lohnt sich für den Preis auf jeden Fall, insbesondere wenn man die Spiele betrachtet die heutzutage für >50 Euro verkauft werden sollen ist Company of Heroes preis- sowie spieltechnisch um Längen besser.


----------



## Opheliac (23. Mai 2010)

hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Wenn du es günstig bekommst, kauf es dir es lohnt sich für den Preis auf jeden Fall, insbesondere wenn man die Spiele betrachtet die heutzutage für >50 Euro verkauft werden sollen ist Company of Heroes preis- sowie spieltechnisch um Längen besser.



Kann ich nur zustimmen dazu kommt das es zu Coh noch geniale Mods gibt die das Spiel nochmal um mehr Einheiten bereichern.


----------



## chrisbo (24. Mai 2010)

hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen du spielst chrisbo, aber ich finde die Grafik von Company of Heroes auch knapp vier Jahre nach erscheinen des Grundspiels als sehr gelungen.



Spiel auf max. Details.

Ich bitte mal um eine objektive Meinung!

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6712/fowg.jpg

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1266/reliccoh0390.jpg


----------



## boerigard (24. Mai 2010)

chrisbo schrieb:


> Spiel auf max. Details.


Ist es Absicht, dass bei CoH jegliches AA fehlt? Sieht auch nicht danach aus, dass Landschaftsdetails auf Ultra steht.


----------



## Opheliac (24. Mai 2010)

chrisbo schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist im Vergleich zu "Faces of War oder Men of War einfach nur SCHLECHT! Schlecht is sogar noch untertrieben. Das ist billigste DX7-Fliesenleger-Grafik. Wenn man sich die Gebäude anschaut - erinnert mich an ostdeutschen "Plattenbau"



Ich frag mich was du nur hast, die Grafik ist mehr als annehmbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chrisbo (26. Mai 2010)

Geh mir weg mit deinen Pixelhaufen.

Hier ein Bild von Faces of War (2006)


----------



## Maschine311 (26. Mai 2010)

chrisbo schrieb:


> Geh mir weg mit deinen Pixelhaufen.



Ich kann mich da auch irren, aber kann es sein das du gerade ein paar Games verwechseltst
Dein gepostetes Bild sieht garnicht aus wie CoH

Ich kann dir das Game eigentlich wärmstens empfehlen, vorrausgesetzt es läuft einwandfrei. Das was du da gehört hast mit dem Anmelden und registrierung ist wirklich absoluter Mist, dank an Relic für diesen einmalig beschissenen Kopierschutz
Zudem kannste wohl erstmal 3 GB an Patches saugen. Ab und zu geht dieses verfluchte Anmelden leider in die Hose und dein Account wird gespeert wenn es 3 x nicht geht, dann muß du den ganzen scheiß nochmal installieren.
Abgesehen von dem ganzen ärger ist es echt ein super Game, was an Grafik, Sound und Gameplay echt top ist, sogar für das alter.
Wenn es einmal richtig läuft geht echt die Post ab, denke ich habe so mehrere 100 Std. mit CoH verbracht und es ist immer wieder geil.

Kann dir da noch den Mod Blitzkrieg empfehlen, der richtig geil ist, eigentlich besser als das Hauptspiel. Den Modus "Gefecht" ist echt genial. Du kannst 100 x die gleiche Map zocken und du gewinnst nicht automatisch das Game. Die verdammten Kis haben jedesmal ne neu taktik, die einen echt fordert.

Für mich eines der geilsten Strategiegames der letzten Jahre, einziger Wermutstropfen ist halt der total verkorkste Kopierschutz!!


----------



## Sash (26. Mai 2010)

hm den fand ich gar nicht schlimm.. einmal angemeldet und den key eingegeben, fertig. deine ränge usw wird alles auf dem server gespeichert.. patches installiert der von alleine beim start, ok dauert was aber ok.


----------



## PontifexM (26. Mai 2010)

chrisbo schrieb:


> Geh mir weg mit deinen Pixelhaufen.


 
DAS ist nicht COh


----------



## Maschine311 (26. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hm den fand ich gar nicht schlimm.. einmal angemeldet und den key eingegeben, fertig. deine ränge usw wird alles auf dem server gespeichert.. patches installiert der von alleine beim start, ok dauert was aber ok.



Ja ich weiß, ich bin einer der scheinbar wenigen wo es ab und an mal zu diesen Crash kommt. Die einschlägigen Communitys konnte mir auch keiner helfen. kommt einfach immer wieder, das das Anmelden bei mir scheitert, habe mir sogar schonmal ein zweites Game gekauft.

Die Patches sollte man sich aber manuell saugen und irgenwo ablegen, denn der Updater ist ein wenig langsam und im falle einer Neuinstallation hat man sie wenigstens.
Es lohnt sich auf jedenfall die komplette Box zu holen, da hat man dann auch andere Fraktionen wie Panzer Elite, England ect.

@ Als Tipp
da ist noch ein Mod der nicht schlecht ist, da kann man auch mit den Russen spielen "The Eastern Front", der ist auch nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## Opheliac (26. Mai 2010)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Als Tipp
> da ist noch ein Mod der nicht schlecht ist, da kann man auch mit den Russen spielen "The Eastern Front", der ist auch nicht schlecht!!!



Noch ein besserer Tipp auf N44 V. 2.0 warten ist noch besser.
N'44 Home




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core #1 (26. Mai 2010)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das Game eigentlich wärmstens empfehlen, vorrausgesetzt es läuft einwandfrei. Das was du da gehört hast mit dem Anmelden und registrierung ist wirklich absoluter Mist, dank an Relic für diesen einmalig beschissenen Kopierschutz
> Zudem kannste wohl erstmal 3 GB an Patches saugen. Ab und zu geht dieses verfluchte Anmelden leider in die Hose und dein Account wird gespeert wenn es 3 x nicht geht, dann muß du den ganzen scheiß nochmal installieren.



hm, bin nicht sicher ob gold oder gleich anthology.
hab keine zeit für internet/lan gefechte und werde daher NUR die kampagne durchspielen.

ich hab mal gelesen das es bei opposing fronts geht: kann man auch bei der anthology version einfach die internetverbindung trennen, spiele installieren, patche seperat saugen und installieren und dann einfach immer ohne aktiviertes internet die 3 spiele spielen, und somit auch der anmeldung entgehen?


----------



## goofy84 (26. Mai 2010)

ich gebe meinen Vorrednern Recht, die Triologie kaufen und Spass haben :->


----------



## Maschine311 (26. Mai 2010)

Kann ich dir eigentlich nicht sagen ob es ohne Online regist. geht, ich habe allerdings auch schon öfter ohne Regist. gezockt, da es ja nicht ging, habe dann irgendwie was durchgeklickt und dann ging es auch ohne, haste allerdings oben rechts einen roten anstatt eines grünen Punktes, kannst also auch nicht online zocken, aber das ist dir ja egal!

Wenn du durch den SP durch bist kannste, halt auch noch "Gefecht" spielen, das ist halt wie MP nur das der Gegner KI ist, der aber nicht zu unterschätzen ist

Die Mods
Estern Front
Blitzkrieg
N44 
sind die bekanntesten, aber bis man da anständig zocken kann sollte man das shon richtig können, da dort der Commando Baum noch wesendlich größer ist und auch noch andere Funktionen die klassen haben.

Also dann ab ins gefecht, jedenfalls wünsche ich dir viel spaß und immer als Hinweis bei solchen Games!

Auch mal schlafen gehen, sonst gehen die die kleinen Sichtfenster im Kopf kaputt!

@ Das mit den Patches dauert mit dem Downloader schon recht lange, aber wenn du den PC mal neu Installierst oder das Game einen Fehler aufweißt und du es neu auflegen mußt, kannste das alles nochmal machen, daher ist es besser es gleich seperat zu ziehen und es manuell zu inst., ist nur ein rat, da man so viel Zeit spart!


----------



## Core #1 (26. Mai 2010)

also ist dann selbst tales of valor im single zu "empfehlen"?


aso: ich nehme an die patches sind nicht kumulativ?...


----------



## hallihalli92 (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn du Tales of Valor mit kaufst, brauchst du eigentlich nicht viel patchen, da du mit ToV schon die Version 2.5 hast. Dann benötigst du nur noch ein bis zwei Patches, um loszuzocken.


----------



## Core #1 (27. Mai 2010)

so, hab mir grad die Anthology neu für 16,99 € geholt. da kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen, bei dem preis.

fand die demo zum hauptspiel schon super!

werds einfach probieren gleich ohne internetverbindung zu installieren/spielen, ansonsten meld ich mich halt an. läuft das dann auch über steam (da bin ich ja angemeldet)?


----------

